# My highlights broke...HELP!!!



## pretebrowneyes (Jun 3, 2008)

Ok...so about 3 1/2 weeks ago I got blonde highlights for the first time (backstory...I have relaxed hair with a color growing out from 6 mths ago). My stylist gave me a Mizani relaxer to try at home (i've been having someone do my relaxers at home since forever). So last night I'm doing my hair, my bf's watching to make sure everything is everything....let it sit for 12 min and wash out. THEN I SEE BLONDE HAIR IN THE DRAIN. My hair was stiff as I washed it and is stiff today. I put a Pantene Relaxed and Natural hair mask on it last night...and let it air dry...then flat ironed it for work this morning. If anyone knows of any products, homemade treatments or anything that can help bring my hair back healthy...please let me kno...I'M SO SAD...i cried in the shower


----------



## benzito_714 (Jun 3, 2008)

from the products you named i am assuming you are a WoC, if so, blonde highlights (usually done with bleach) and a perm do not mix. they say wait at least six weeks between applications (ie.week 1 perm, week 6 color, week 12 another perm).
you may have to wait until the color grows out to have your hair restored-no perm, no color-just a good ol' press and curl.
by the way is this stylist your all-the-time stylist or is she someone you just went to? either way i think it was a little irresponsible of her to give you a relaxer to apply at home knowing that your hair was just colored.


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Jun 3, 2008)

Any hair mask containing protein!! I have bleach blonde hair, and once after dying it dark and then the next day hating it and bleaching it again, my hair starting breaking like crazy.  Joico makes a GREAT reconstructer (the word you should look for) called K-pak.  Get the hair  treatment. Otherwise Sally beauty sells this thing called Aphogee, and its supposed to work miracles for breaking hair.


----------



## flawlessbylisa (Jun 3, 2008)

L love Alphogee, but when you rinse it out, put some cholesterol conditioner and hot oil on your hair and let it sit for 5-10 min. to soften it up. The Alphogee can make the hair feel a bit hard. When my hair broke off, I did this every week for about 6-8 weeks, by that time I was able to get a touch up. I did however go to a stylist to do my relaxer. Hope this helps.

Lisa


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jun 3, 2008)

@ benzito-I am a WoC and this is my regular stylist.  She wants to see me today for a meeting of the minds over this. We were both irresponsible, but I won't hold it against her.  I was thinking of wearing braids for the remainder of the summer to let my hair rest...and then go for the roller set or press n curl.  Thanks ma!

@ tigress- thanks for the advice...I'll check my ingredients for protein.  

@ tigress and lisa...I'll def check out the Aphogee when I go to Sally's tomorrow.  I remember my mom using that when I was younger.  And I'll add a hot oil treatment too.  

Thanks for all the great advice...keep em coming


----------



## sinergy (Jun 3, 2008)

K-Pak is definitely worth it if you can get it. Did you relax your new growth only or did you pull it thru? That could be why your hair broke off. Let us know how it goes with your stylist!


----------



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (Jun 3, 2008)

get rid of the pantene. i used to use it but it ruined my hair/dryed it out even more in the long run.

i had a breakage prob from bleaching my hair a long time ago. i can rec this with 675675765 million stars. it saved my hair:

L'Oreal - L'Oreal Technique - L Oreal Ineral Hair Fixer Hair Repair Kit


----------



## lil miss cheeky (Jun 3, 2008)

Same thing happened to me. But the hairdresser was doing two bleach dyes in my hair and she lefts half of my hair in the sink. I nearly died.. I didnt know what to do. I lost a lot of hair and that happened two years ago nearly and my hair is only gething back into shape. What I did was I didnt dye it for months it was hard but no hairdresser would go near my hair cause they where too scared too. But while I couldn't get anyone to sort my hair out I used Redken. it was in a dark blue bottle and it build up the protein in my hair. I didnt blow-dry my hair I let it dry naturally and stop using my GHD . But my hair is in great condition my and I can get it highlighted again


----------



## almmaaa (Jun 3, 2008)

Its going to take alot of treatments to fix your hair.  Try the SEbastian leave in conditioner I use it every day and I love it has helped my hair soooo much.  Also I use Joico cant remember the name but is especially made for damaged hair once a week hope this helps.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jun 3, 2008)

Motions has a great protein reconstructor as well.  Good luck girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 perms are tricky, don't worry almost everyone has a hell story their first time.  I burned a bit of my cheek and next to my eyebrow when I forgot to wipe some off my face the first time i permed my hair


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jun 4, 2008)

thx everyone so much!  i'm making a list of all the products mentioned here....i met with my stylist and she washed my hair one more gin and gave me a great mask (perfect 10 i believe)  we agreed that it would be best for me to give my hair about a 6 mth vacay from chemicals and when i'm ready to only go the professional route for my chemical processes.  this was freaky weird....luckily i'm left with most of my hair and it's not as scary bad as i thought at first.  thank you thank you thank you


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jun 17, 2008)

i constandtly bleach my hair so i can put a wash out bright red dye in it...so it gets really damaged... so i go to sephora and buy a fekkai hair mask, it's about 65 dollars, it's quite a lot for just a hair mask, but it's really worth it. 
also, if you're using a flat iron on your hair, my hair stylist told me that you shouldn't use a non-ceramic one, and you should use no temp. less than 400 degrees, if it's a lower heat, it damages your hair more.
sephora also sells cheaper hair masks.
and i also use CHI heat protectant spray on my hair before i put any heat on it.
you can also go to sallys and get HASK PLACENTA, it works great as well.


----------

